# The greatest symphony, conductor, performance, orchestra and live video is here!



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

This is an emotional and a personally meaningful and a surprising statement (a new video for me!), but I just cannot think of a greater symphony, a greater conductor, a greater performance, a greater orchestra or a greater live video.

*Sibelius: Symphony no. 7 -- Leonard Bernstein and the Wiener Philharmoniker*






For me this is perfection. I do not know of and cannot think of anything better. There is no music or art better than this.

Do you know of a recorded live performance that could possibly rival this? Obviously it would be most meaningful to share with us.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Try listening to George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra in their 1970 Tokyo performance of Sibelius' Second Symphony two months before the conductor's passing. I consider it much better than his studio recording with the Amsterdam Concertgebouw from 1965.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Waehnen said:


> This is an emotional and a personally meaningful and a surprising statement (a new video for me!), but I just cannot think of a greater symphony, a greater conductor, a greater performance, a greater orchestra or a greater live video.


Really beautiful performance and, have to say, watching Bernstein brought back memories of my wife 7 months pregnant with twins. They're both in college now...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> This is an emotional and a personally meaningful and a surprising statement (a new video for me!), but I just cannot think of a greater symphony, a greater conductor, a greater performance, a greater orchestra or a greater live video.
> 
> *Sibelius: Symphony no. 7 -- Leonard Bernstein and the Wiener Philharmoniker*
> 
> ...


I have the same feelings watching him conducing the Mahler symphonies. So intense, hair-raising


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> I have the same feelings watching him conducing the Mahler symphonies. So intense, hair-raising


Thank you! Could you please offer me a link?

Perfect moments are rather rare indeed. None of Bernstein´s studio recordings of the Sibelius 7th are quite as perfect as this, for example! So you have to pin-point the perfection in this vast world the moment you find it.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Does it have to check off ALL the requirements that you listed. If ,so I can’t think of a video performance(DVD etc) that is the definitive performance and anything more definitely after the video component. I “hear” your heightened connection to this video that you posted. Most respectfully and I hope that this will not be controversial but what I see is a fairly typical DVD especially of the time it was recorded. I must admit I have never been a big fan of visual presentations(DVD,videos etc) of orchestral music. IMHO,you are listening to the music but also looking at the visual efforts of those involved(camerawork,editing etc) so one’s attention might be diverted by the visual overlay. Some may feel that the visual increases one’s enjoyment of the music. I guess it’s for all of us to decide on an indefinite basis. Everything that I have said is meant in the most respectful terms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2022)

Waehnen said:


> This is an emotional and a personally meaningful and a surprising statement (a new video for me!), but I just cannot think of a greater symphony, a greater conductor, a greater performance, a greater orchestra or a greater live video.
> 
> *Sibelius: Symphony no. 7 -- Leonard Bernstein and the Wiener Philharmoniker*
> 
> ...


Very glad you enjoy this and a reminder of how wonderfully enriching art music is for most of us.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

There seems to be a correlation between great white hair and good conducting.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> Thank you! Could you please offer me a link?
> 
> Perfect moments are rather rare indeed. None of Bernstein´s studio recordings of the Sibelius 7th are quite as perfect as this, for example! So you have to pin-point the perfection in this vast world the moment you find it.







Mahler Symphony no. 5 - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Leonard Bernstein

Here you are, have fun .


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd nominate the Verdi Requiem as performed by La Scala Milan under the baton of Herbert von Karajan. Soloists are Price, Cossotto, Pavarotti and Ghiaurov. The Chorus is also from La Scala Milan. This is available on a DGG DVD.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Holden4th said:


> I'd nominate the Verdi Requiem as performed by La Scala Milan under the baton of Herbert von Karajan. Soloists are Price, Cossotto, Pavarotti and Ghiaurov. The Chorus is also from La Scala Milan. This is available on a DGG DVD.


You are absolutely right, will be great in times to come.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2022)

vtpoet said:


> Really beautiful performance and, have to say, watching Bernstein brought back memories of my wife 7 months pregnant with twins. They're both in college now...


You cannot go wrong with a wife and grown-up twins and the Vienna Philharmonic!! Bernstein loved 'the Professors' and so do I. Also Sibelius and this symphony of his, which is in the Mahlerian tradition. And I fully understand your love of this performance.

Having been to the Musikverein many times myself, to see the world's greatest orchestras and conductors, you'd have to experience it yourself LIVE to move to another level!! Recordings are great, but being there is something else.

This is pretty wonderful: an encore of Haydn Symphony 88 with the Wiener Philharmoniker/Bernstein. They played the 4th movement again while the Maestro watched on with love:


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

FrankinUsa said:


> Does it have to check off ALL the requirements that you listed. If ,so I can't think of a video performance(DVD etc) that is the definitive performance and anything more definitely after the video component. I "hear" your heightened connection to this video that you posted. Most respectfully and I hope that this will not be controversial but what I see is a fairly typical DVD especially of the time it was recorded. I must admit I have never been a big fan of visual presentations(DVD,videos etc) of orchestral music. IMHO,you are listening to the music but also looking at the visual efforts of those involved(camerawork,editing etc) so one's attention might be diverted by the visual overlay. Some may feel that the visual increases one's enjoyment of the music. I guess it's for all of us to decide on an indefinite basis. Everything that I have said is meant in the most respectful terms.


I make no "requirements". In my OP case, the video of a social musical event greatly added to the depth of the wonderful experience.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

It's always a bit dangerous to present one's opinions as the absolute truth. You invite us to list recordings which are just as perfect and amazing as that Sibelius 7, but what if we don't agree that it's all that great?
I find Bernstein's Vienna Sibelius rather ponderous and sometimes even perverted (the slow movement of the 2nd, holy moley...) In my humble opinion Bernstein did a much better job with Sibelius in his New York days, when he wasn't yet prone to the eccentrics of his later years.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

*Mahler 7 - Bernstein/VPO*






I do not claim it being the greatest symphony ever, but this performance is just breathtaking, an absolute thriller.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> It's always a bit dangerous to present one's opinions as the absolute truth. You invite us to list recordings which are just as perfect and amazing as that Sibelius 7, but what if we don't agree that it's all that great?
> I find Bernstein's Vienna Sibelius rather ponderous and sometimes even perverted (the slow movement of the 2nd, holy moley...) In my humble opinion Bernstein did a much better job with Sibelius in his New York days, when he wasn't yet prone to the eccentrics of his later years.


There is no danger here whatsoever, for I do not possess the absolute truth on these matters. So it is a given that I am just (strongly) expressing my opinions. You are free to address the matter in whatever way you like. No objections!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

robertjth said:


> in my humble opinion bernstein did a much better job with sibelius in his new york days, when he wasn't yet prone to the eccentrics of his later years.


ditto......................


----------

